#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Jongeman doet sebab !!

## SpontaneMan

Beste Broeders/Zusters, Graag zou ik van de gelegenheid gebruik willen maken om aan te geven dat ik opzoek ben naar een goede vrouw. Nou weet ik niet of dit de ideale en juiste middel is maar mijn intentie is inshallah correct. Het tegenwoordig ook niet zo makkelijk om een goede vrouw te leren kennen dus probeer ik het nu ook via andere kanalen. Maar even terzake: Ik ben een jongeman van 40 jaar spontaan open eerlijk en direct. Goede eigenschappen: -Rook niet -Drink niet -Gok niet -Spontaan -Kan koken -Hbo geschoold Ontwikkelpunten: - Geen zin om te reizen - Spreek niet goed arabisch alleen berbers engels Nederlands - Momenteel werkzoekende Kwa uiterlijk ben ik 170 zwart haar bruine ogen en een bigsmile. Verder ben ik nooit getrouwd geweest en geen kids. Ik ben opzoek naar een dame met een lieve karakter. Verder ben ik geen voorstander van heen en weer mailen maar wil snel persoonlijk contact. Graag alleen reageren als je daadwerkelijk wil trouwen. Vast bedankt en wens iedereen het beste toe. Salam oe haleikoem

----------

